# Pardon my ignorance



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

When I go to reptile sites and forums I see their herps listed with numbers like 1.1 or 2.1 and such in front of the type of reptile they have. What do those numbers mean? I've been wondering for a while and just haven't seen an answer anywhere.


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

I might have gotten this wrong, since I never use it. If I did someone please correct me.

0.0.1 would mean 1 female I believe
0.1.0 would mean 1 male I believe
1.0.0 would be 1 unknown I believe
2.5.7 would mean 2 unknown, 5 males, and 7 females I believe


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> I might have gotten this wrong, since I never use it. If I did someone please correct me.
> 
> 0.0.1 would mean 1 female I believe
> 0.1.0 would mean 1 male I believe
> ...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

blackpirhana said:


> I might have gotten this wrong, since I never use it. If I did someone please correct me.
> 
> 0.0.1 would mean 1 female I believe
> 0.1.0 would mean 1 male I believe
> ...


 In the standard format:
0.0.1 would mean one unknown
0.1.0 would be one Female
1.0.0 would be one male
2.5.7 would be two males, five female and seven unsexed

Usually it always goes Male, Female, Unsexed.

(Croc! you should have got that.)


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Much appreciated guys!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Sorry CK, but i agree with poly: male, female, unsexed


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

thats cool i never knew that


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> blackpirhana said:
> 
> 
> > I might have gotten this wrong, since I never use it. If I did someone please correct me.
> ...










thats the way most sites do it

like (kingsnake and so on..........)


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh, my bad. I thought I might have gotten it wrong. I couldn't remember if unknown was first or last.


----------

